
The Viral Ecology of Earth - dnetesn
http://alliance.nautil.us/article/219/unveiling-the-viral-ecology-of-earth
======
medymed
Apart from climate change and carbon cycle issues brought up multiple times in
the article, another ecologically curious function of viruses could be as a
buffering function for population overgrowth which is similar in spirit if not
mechanism to the predator prey relationship but can be exceedingly species
specific. Efffects heavily dependent on transmission rates, population level,
etc like in SIR type models. All of which could stabilize a distribution of
organisms in an ecosystem (until evolution ups the ante again)

~~~
sliken
This seems like a popular thought. Parasites and disease help prevent a
monoculture and encourages are healthier ecosystem. The more dominant a single
species is the greater the risk that the increased density will result in
disease/parasites. This accumulates over time... makes one wonder if
technology is a match for whatever is coming down the pipe. Round 1 was the
black plague and we didn't do so well.

